# Ibanez TS9 reissue (non-clone) fuzzy, noisey, & way more gain after pcb repair/replacing inverted diodes



## Tha’ToneSeaQr (Apr 30, 2019)

]Hey guys I’m new on here. I signed up after I bought the “maleficent mids” & “ProCyon”  PCB’s. So this will be my first post on here!

_Im hoping that you guys might be kind enough to offer a bit of advice regarding a TS-9 reissue im having problems with?? *I’ll try to be brief! _

-After removing/replacing components and reworking solder joints several times, I’ve lifted solder pads in a few places. Normally not a huge deal (just expose a trace/bend the lead etc..) however these are “solder island” type lands unconnected to any copper  traces and contain the leads of the clipping diodes & 51pf cap on the first damaged land and the .047, .022uf caps/4.7 resistor etc, on the second damaged pad. I had repaired it and it worked fine for over a year. Then one day it stopped producing sound*. *

**So I laid out some copper adhesive and replaced the diodes/cap at the same time with new ones. It’s generating signal now.. However I’m getting a lot of noise/hiss & the overdrive is really fizzy now. Any idea what to do? I wish I could just replace the entire PCB but nobody sells one with the buffered bypass switching*.*

* **My suspicion regarding the cause, is that the diodes I used to replace the originals are either the wrong type and/or specs and they’re effecting the op-amp behavior as well as other parts of the circuit/forward voltages etc. You’re Thoughts?? I’d be very grateful for any advice!! I’ll post pictures highlighting the areas I’be been referring to*


----------



## Tha’ToneSeaQr (Apr 30, 2019)

I just tried posting the photos hopefully it worked here’s the schematic;


----------



## chongmagic (May 1, 2019)

What kind of diodes did you use? I believe the stock values were 1N914 and were symmetrical. 

The diodes and 51pf cap should be connected to pin 2 of the IC, can you verify there is continuity with a DMM?


----------

